# Meningioma



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone know much about caring for a dog with meningioma? My good friends dog was just diagnosed with this so I though I would ask. It started a few weeks ago when her girl had some seizures (think she is 7 or 8) and after tests and an MRI she was diagnosed with a brain tumor. I noticed the sticky with oncology vets so I'm going to send her names of people that may be near her (NC), but I feel so sad for her. She is looking for anything that may help her have more time with her girl.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I wish I had something positive to say but I'm afraid I don't. My girl Scarlet died at 10 years of age due to 2 inoperable non-cancerous meningiomas. I had noticed a little droop to one side of her face, took her to the vet and before I knew it, we were on our way to the University of Wisconsin for an MRI. I was told they were slow growing and I should have 2 to 3 months with her. At that point, she had not had any seizures. Unfortunately she lived only 4 weeks past her diagnosis. She did start to have seizures, and they kept increasing in number of episodes and intensity. 

This was almost 10 years ago, so hopefully there is something more that can be done now.

Tell her to love her and cherish her while she can. She may have several months ahead of her, or it may be less. Scarlet did enjoy being totally spoiled for those last weeks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is some information about the meningioma. In reading about it, it sounds like a slow growing tumor. I pray your friend has a long time left with her dog. Good luck. 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/meningiomas-in-dogs/page1.aspx

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_meningioma.html

http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&PID=2631


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Location may play a part in their progess. Scarlet had one behind her right eye and the other was at the base of her brain stem. Neither was operable, at least at that time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh great, something else I had never heard of that I now need to start worrying about.
Seriously, I'm sorry for your friend. I have no advice to offer, just condolences.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for the kind words and the information. I will be sure to pass along. Linda, so sorry to hear you lost your Scarlet to this. This is something I hope I never have to go through.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I feel so badly for your friend, and anyone who loses a dog to anything like this. I still cry over Scarlet. I do have one kinda funny, kinda sweet memory from this though.

Scarlet was a finished champion, and had been specialed a little bit. She LOVED showing and was very enthusiastic about it (I think it was the food she got while being shown!)

Anyway, I grabbed a show lead for our trip to Madison and off we went. When we got there, the young doctor wanted to evaluate her for neurologic issues, so he asked a student to run her up and down the hallway. Well, with her show lead on, and an audience, no less, Miss Scarlet was sure she was at some odd kind of show! She gaited beautifully down and back and, as she was trained to do, stacked herself at the end, tilted her head and looked at the student. The doctor said-There's nothing wrong with her gait and her carriage but has she always tilted her head like that? I laughed and said she's a show dog and she will do that until someone gives her a biscuit or some kind of food. The student laughed and pulled a cracker out of his pocket and gave it to her  She was very pleased with herself, and the prize of a cracker and was quite convinced that whatever odd kind of show this was, she had won it.

I hope your friend can have some good, sweet memories from all of this, to remember her girl by when the time comes-and I hope it is a good, long time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I feel so badly for your friend, and anyone who loses a dog to anything like this. I still cry over Scarlet. I do have one kinda funny, kinda sweet memory from this though.
> 
> Scarlet was a finished champion, and had been specialed a little bit. She LOVED showing and was very enthusiastic about it (I think it was the food she got while being shown!)
> 
> ...


Isn't it strange how funny memories arise from some of the most horrible situations? I'm very sorry you lost your girl to this. Right now I'm a little gun shy about keeping Toby cancer-free/healthy and I'm like Barb (Hotel4Dogs)--until today I'd never heard of this and now I need to add this to my list of worries.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I honestly have to think that meningiomas are pretty rare. In over 30 years in Goldens, Scarlet was the first I had ever heard of, and now Jbird's friend is the second. Of course, it is always possible that people do not go as far as an MRI for diagnosis, as that is very expensive.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

What a sweet story about Scarlet though. Just goes to show you that once a champion, always a champion!


----------

